# Yolochka - The lighter side of Christmas (official demo & new VIDEO!)



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

*UPDATE: Now an official demo for the brand new **Soundiron's Winterbells library** !! *

*And now with a brand new YouTube video to match! Feel free to share with friends!*

Please let me present to you a piece _very_ close to my Russian heart. It's my instrumental arrangement of a charming traditional piece called

_*Yolochka - В лесу родилась ёлочка*!_
or
_*A Little Fir Tree Born in the Forest! *_



​

The Russian lyrics tell essentially the following story:


> _The Little Fir Tree,_
> _Is freezing in the cold,
> Take it from the forest,
> Home for household.
> ...



So you can imagine those lyrics as you listen to my track entitled _*Yolochka *_(Little Fir Tree). A large fir tree is called _*Yolka*_ like the one you can see on the cover of my track, in front of the Saint Basil's Cathedral in Moscow (yes, it's a real photograph, _not _some CGI!).




This is my Yin-Yang kind of counterpart to my darker piece *No Creature Stirring*.

I also created a little video to match. Feel free to share with friends!



*The little history of the little fir tree*

In Russia we mostly celebrate the New Year and hence we don't have many "Christmas trees" like in the West. Of course some Russians are Catholics and celebrate Christmas on December 25th. Orthodox believers follow the old calendar and celebrate Christmas on January 7th. But for most people the biggest holiday of the year is the coming of the New Year (January 1st, as everyone else). Celebrations usually last for weeks! On this occasions we also have a celebration tree, a _yolka_.

Bringing green plants inside one's home is originally a pagan rite. It even started before the Christian Era (BCE) in different parts of the World. It usually coincided with the Winter Soltice (Dec. 21/22), the shortest day of the year, and people thought that their god representing the Sun was being sick, anemic and needed help, so they brought greens inside their home to feel warm and promote the return of the sun and crops. In Egypt it was palm leaves for their god Ra, in Rome it was for the god of agriculture Saturn, the Celt druids did it too, so did the Vikings for Balder, etc.

In Europe the Christmas tree custom probably started in Germany in the 16th century. Other countries originally did not follow and the practice was frown upon and considered by the Church as a return to paganism. The same was in England until the middle of the 19th century when Queen Victoria, and her _German _husband Prince Albert, decided to set up a large tree in their castle. After that all the population followed suit and it even became very fashionable.

And so it was also in Imperial Russia until the 1917 revolution when the Bolsheviks declared that it was a "bourgeois" practice and a forbidden religious manifestation. Who then would dare to go against such a position? No one of course! But in 1935 the practice was readmitted in the USSR but pushed to a secular holiday, the New Year. And it stayed there until today!

A side note: how funny is it that _Bolsheviks _opposed Christmas trees because they were a religious symbol and that, in the 16th century, the _Church _opposed them because it was a pagan rite! Yeah, the times they are a-changin' ! 

Of course in today's Russia everyone is free to celebrate anything they want (and they do, believe me!) and set up decorated trees for Christmas (Catholic or Orthodox) or New Year or any other occasion. Nobody would object to it! It's a free country where you can believe what you want and do what you please (within the confines of the law of course).

In the USA and Canada, German settlers introduced the practice of setting up a Christmas tree where it flourished from the 19th century to the level that we see today. And as everything is bigger in America  the typical 4 ft (1.2m) European tree became the 6-9 ft tree that we see in homes here today. Given that geometry dictates that a 9 ft high tree will have a diameter of about 5-6 ft, just think about how many lights and decorations have to be fitted in there! One of the many _joys_ of the Holidays! 





_Cheburashka_​


----------



## cedricm (Dec 6, 2021)

Beautiful!
I must be afraid of the dark, I much prefer Yolochka


----------



## Bollen (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you for the history lesson! 💕


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2021)

And the 2021 price for *Most Fun To Read And Extremely Well Researched Threads That Actually Also Contain Ridiculously Good Compositions *goes to @Tatiana Gordeeva

I hope those demo makers keep sending you NFRs and pay you a proper fee too! Yours have got to be some of the demos that have attracted the largest number of listeners / viewers.

Anyway: loved it.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 7, 2021)

First thank you to all who listened and commented my piece so kindly. ❤️

Now please *excuse ME*,
This morning, as I was making my own _Yolochka _at home my husband played back the piece as I uploaded it here yesterday. As I listened again with rested ears I realized that some notes of the cello were sticking out like sore thumbs so I decided to go back and correct them and reorchestrate and rebalance the strings while at it.

So now the piece has been replaced and the SoundCloud link above will let you hear the new version.

and *thank YOU*,
Generous and kind listeners who did not want to chagrin me with negative comments. Please give it another listen and tell me if you like it better. 

The TRUTH is that 
Sometimes, working late at night in the studio, especially arranging bells and carilllons for hours, ears can get tired and one stops listening carefully.

The LESSON for me is that
Sometimes things that you cannot do _properly _today are _indeed _better left for tomorrow. 






My own finished Yolochka 
❤️​


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 7, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Beautiful!
> I must be afraid of the dark, I much prefer Yolochka


Thank you so much for listening and leaving a comment! Much appreciated! ❤️

To be fraid of the dark is normal and the result of evolution. Nothing to worry about! It's our survival instinct at work.  Unless you're nyctophobic, scotophobic or lygophobic, of course!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 7, 2021)

Bollen said:


> Thank you for the history lesson! 💕


Haha! Glad you liked the _little history of the little fir tree_ ❤️ 
Please @Bollen, give my track a second listen to see if you like _it_ better...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> And the 2021 price for *Most Fun To Read And Extremely Well Researched Threads That Actually Also Contain Ridiculously Good Compositions *goes to @Tatiana Gordeeva
> 
> I hope those demo makers keep sending you NFRs and pay you a proper fee too! Yours have got to be some of the demos that have attracted the largest number of listeners / viewers.
> 
> Anyway: loved it.


Ah Doctor, always a pleasure to read your comments! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ And thank you for listening of course! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️

The musical arrangement is mine but my hubby helped me with the story of the Yolochka. He had fun reading about it. He's sooo easily amused! 

What do you mean? Some people receive NFRs and even money??!?


----------



## Bollen (Dec 7, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Haha! Glad you liked the _little history of the little fir tree_ ❤️
> Please @Bollen, give my track a second listen to see if you like _it_ better...


To be honest I can't hear the difference...  . I grew up on bootleg Charlie Parker records and Pink Floyd tapes copied from copies of copies. I've never had an ear for production values, I just can't hear that way. The only bad mix for me is when something is too loud and covers everything else or when it's all a mud that you can't tell sounds apart. So it all has to be pretty extreme for me to even notice...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 7, 2021)

Bollen said:


> To be honest I can't hear the difference...  . I grew up on bootleg Charlie Parker records and Pink Floyd tapes copied from copies of copies. I've never had an ear for production values, I just can't hear that way. The only bad mix for me is when something is too loud and covers everything else or when it's all a mud that you can't tell sounds apart. So it all has to be pretty extreme for me to even notice...


Thank you anyway for taking the time to listen again! It's very kind of you! ❤️

Maybe I'm a bit obsessed with this piece (I know I am) as it has a special place in my little Russian girl heart and holds within it a bit of my native country.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

Yoohoo! It's now an official demo for the new Soundiron's Winterbells library !!


----------



## Cass Hansen (Dec 8, 2021)

After reviewing the actual number of views and responses to your two threads, it’s obvious at this time that most are leaning towards “go to the dark side” versus go into the lite”! (I really was trying to avoid any epigrams on this post, but you know, it’s me. J)

This really is a beatifically sublime piece of music Tatianna! I’m not familiar with the melody (well now I am) but thanks so much for posting it. It was instantly added to my playlist for Christmas morning.

Have you divulged what bell library this is yet? I’m assuming it’s for an up and coming library and your busy doing official demos. The bells in this library are my cat’s meow. I love the pronounce, resonate, overtones to these. It makes them almost three dimensional. The cello was also very emotional and spot on. (Guess I heard your revised version)

And thanks for the history story of Christmas’s past and present, especially as it pertains to Russia.

I especially liked the part you pointed out of the irrational and ever changing status regarding the symbolic meaning of the tree itself over the years. Whatever’s convenient for one’s agenda I guess.

Happy holidays to you and your hubby and keep them coming, your music and your descriptive narratives which are linked to them, both are creative and inspiring!

Cass
Edit: Okay, when will I learn to look before posting.....duh, thanks for the link to the new library and congrats on the official demos.


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 8, 2021)

Just a lovely piece, inspires childlike wonder on a frosty morning. I echo my VI-Control colleagues' positive comments, only to add that the modulation at 0:52 is uplifting--great decision on your part.


*The image of your "[Your] own finished Yolochka" reveals that the top shelf has room for another book or two. . . or maybe a place to stack a few extra SSDs


----------



## Soundiron Team (Dec 8, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> *UPDATE: Yoohoo! It's now an official demo for the brand new **Soundiron's Winterbells library** !! *
> 
> Please let me present to you a piece _very_ close to my Russian heart. It's my instrumental arrangement of a charming traditional piece called
> 
> ...



Excellent work as always, Tatiana!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

I also created a little video to match. Feel free to share with friends!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

Cass Hansen said:


> After reviewing the actual number of views and responses to your two threads, it’s obvious at this time that most are leaning towards “go to the dark side” versus go into the lite”! (I really was trying to avoid any epigrams on this post, but you know, it’s me. J)


Yes, I've noticed. It's ok (they listen!) but is strange to me as, now more than ever imho, we need happier music, no? But I also felt inspired, voire compelled, to write a darker version... Humm... 


Cass Hansen said:


> This really is a beatifically sublime piece of music Tatiana! I’m not familiar with the melody (well now I am) but thanks so much for posting it. It was instantly added to my playlist for Christmas morning.


Wow, cool! Now you can also share the new video! 


Cass Hansen said:


> Have you divulged what bell library this is yet? I’m assuming it’s for an up and coming library and your busy doing official demos. The bells in this library are my cat’s meow. I love the pronounce, resonate, overtones to these. It makes them almost three dimensional. The cello was also very emotional and spot on. (Guess I heard your revised version)


See above...and below 


Cass Hansen said:


> And thanks for the history story of Christmas’s past and present, especially as it pertains to Russia.
> I especially liked the part you pointed out of the irrational and ever changing status regarding the symbolic meaning of the tree itself over the years. Whatever’s convenient for one’s agenda I guess.


Exactly! Isn't that typical of all major organizations? 


Cass Hansen said:


> Happy holidays to you and your hubby and keep them coming, your music and your descriptive narratives which are linked to them, both are creative and inspiring!
> 
> Cass


Thank you Cass for listening, commenting and for your nice wished. Right back at you and yours! 
Best, Tatiana ❤️


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 8, 2021)

It is a lovely little piece and your story was perfect to read while listening. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Just a lovely piece, inspires childlike wonder on a frosty morning. I echo my VI-Control colleagues' positive comments, only to add that the modulation at 0:52 is uplifting--great decision on your part.


Thank you so much! ❤️ Yes, at 0:52 it is done in two ways: going to full strings (celli and basses are there) and a little volume increase 


Double Helix said:


> *The image of your "[Your] own finished Yolochka" reveals that the top shelf has room for another book or two. . . or maybe a place to stack a few extra SSDs


Haha! This is literally the tip of the iceberg, showing only part of the living room. The whole house is filled with thousands of books of all sorts and on all subjects. For some I don't even understand what they're about and for others my husband cannot even read the title!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

Soundiron Team said:


> Excellent work as always, Tatiana!


Thank you guys! Your library was inspiring and made it easy! Perfect timing, just as we enter the Holidays!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> It is a lovely little piece and your story was perfect to read while listening. Thank you for sharing it!


Thank you so much for listening and leaving a comment! I'm happy that you found the text as enjoyable as the music! ❤️


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 8, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> *UPDATE: Now an official demo for the brand new **Soundiron's Winterbells library** !! *
> 
> *And now with a brand new YouTube video to match! Feel free to share with friends!*
> 
> ...



The video gives your music a lovely touch. 

Doing video at my end is some ways off. Just music and mixing side of things are mountains of trouble for me as it stands. 

A surprise for me was the next-up Youtube video _Nostalgia_. I let it play. Here your music perfectly captures the mood of the separated couple in a silent war-time meet-up. Almost brought a tear. Wow!

Perhaps I have read one too many Le Carré novels but the actor and Russian tv mini series you feature was as convincing as it gets. 

More! 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> The video gives your music a lovely touch.


Thank you Bill, for listening, watching and commenting!! ❤️
The video was just a little add-on with a nice "warm winter" feel to it! 


b_elliott said:


> A surprise for me was the next-up Youtube video _Nostalgia_. I let it play. Here your music perfectly captures the mood of the separated couple in a silent war-time meet-up. Almost brought a tear. Wow!


Thank you so much! It a very emotional scene where the Russian spy living in Berlin meets his wife for the first time in 20 years! in a Berlin café but they cannot talk to each other. They exchange long soulful looks. This is one of the most beloved scene of Russian TV. I was very proud to make a musical homage to it:





b_elliott said:


> Perhaps I have read one too many Le Carré novels but the actor and Russian tv mini series you feature was as convincing as it gets.


The man who plays Stirlietz, the spy, was a great Russian actor. His wife in this scene was still unknown but became very famous because of this.

Thank you Bill! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Number Six (Dec 9, 2021)

I just came from your other track. Very different but lovely. I watched the video. Cute too. Now I'm curious about Nostalgia mentioned above...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 9, 2021)

Number Six said:


> I just came from your other track. Very different but lovely. I watched the video. Cute too. Now I'm curious about Nostalgia mentioned above...


Thank you very much for listening and taking the time to comment. ❤️
Feel free to comment on _Nostalgia _whenever you're ready


----------



## antret (Dec 10, 2021)

I love these simple traditional Christmas songs. Crazy good arrangement.... I enjoyed all the nice intertwining lines. 

When we picked up our new (to us) very old piano 7 or so years ago, I found a 'beginners Christmas song book'..... maybe at most the songs had about 3 voices for the piano. I'm not sure what I am really getting at here ... just rambling, but I what I may be trying to say is that I found those arrangements very charming and I think you did a great job of capturing (keeping?) that spirit while adding an air of sophistication to it all.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 10, 2021)

Dear @antret, again thank you very much for your very kind comments. ❤️
I'm happy that you found this lighter version interesting too. 

I found your "rambling" story quite charming itself. I really appreciate that you noticed my attempt to "keep things simple" while adding a little extra flair to this very old traditional chant. That was very precisely my intention.


----------

